# Wanting to Add Vent Holes for SLI fans



## eirik_13 (Apr 20, 2008)

I am running 2 8600 GT Nvidia's in dual mode and the case I am using to me doesn't look like airflow is not right accross them. Was thinking of adding some kinda of vent on the side or trying to add on to the spacer in between them. Any Idea's.

Patrick


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi eirik_13 Welcome to TSF :wave:
I have a Antec P180 and my solution was to add a 80 mm fan inside that blows air at the video cards from the air intake.


----------



## eirik_13 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks you for the welcome. :wave: I was thinking that but not sure how to go about adding the fan, how did you get the holes in your case?

Patrick


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I didn't have to add any holes. The P180 has two 120 mm exhaust fans.
I just need to get more air flow around the Video card.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Erik, what case do you have? That might help.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

have a look at this video from danger den it will give you the basic idea

http://www.dangerden.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=42


----------



## eirik_13 (Apr 20, 2008)

magnethead said:


> Erik, what case do you have? That might help.


Its a RAIDMAX Sagitta ATX-921 if that help


----------



## Viking1234 (May 21, 2008)

Haha, thats the same one I have.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156180

Right?

I see your problem. If you have the ability and the tools I'd just cut another fan hole in the glass panel on the side. IT would be right above the two cards, and it would look sick if it matched the other fan in LED color and size.

Or if its on a stand, you could cut a hole in the bottom and have it blowing from there, but it would focus more on one of the cards, and the other would get less air flow.


----------

